# Bang for your Buck



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How do you get the most money for the least amount of work? Is it really worth going through all the work to flesh and stretch it, or are you better to just skin it and throw it in the freezer?
:beer:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I skin and flesh everything before they cool off. I have a hanger that I put in my reciever hitch. And skin them normally when I get them back to the truck. I just put them in a big garbage bag with flea power in the bag and shake it. I do all the fleshing on the strecher. I use a 1x10 and taper it on the end. It works real good and have used the same boards for the last 20 yrs. I average about 10 to 15 more skinning and drying them over selling whole.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Good Question??

I have wondered the same thing. Is it worth it for a guy to skin, flesh, wash, stretch a fur for the price they are??


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

do you think the 10-15 is worth the time you put into it?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I actually heard it can range from $15 - $60, it depends on the quality work you do and who is buying the fur. I haven't sold any yet so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Where i live you dont have to skin the coyote you just take the thing there and they will give you $10-20 depending on the damage from your gun


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Personally, I take the easy money. The $15-20 is good for me. I have zero time invested other than standing in line. The old timer who taught me said, "Sell them in the round. If you F it up then you get nothing. This way you always get your money." I think there is some truth to that. Gruenwald is only giving like 5ish more from what I have heard for skinned dogs/*****. I dont think I could skin one in enough time to make it worth it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I just invested some money in a fleshing board and some stretchers. My feeling is when I do something I want to do it complete and right. I am excited to put up some fur. I am sure this year I will break even with my purchases but next season I can pocket some extra cash to pay for gas or ammo. Plus I don't have a ton of freezer space.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I say 10 to 15 on a Coyote that isnt blown up. If its a Coyote thats been hit hard and you sell it whole is only worth maybe 5 or 10 $. Then you turned him into a 45.00 Coyote and your 35 to 40 $ to the good. I can skin a Coyote in about 10 mins. sew and flesh and put on Board in about 30 mins. I figure about 15.00 per hr. To me its worth it and its a past time for me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Badlander

That is where I would like to get eventually. I only shoot a handful a year so getting the most out of them makes sense in my mind.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

fallguy-

how many coyotes did you guys get last weekend? We got just one, we see 3 total and 1 fox. We tried to skin the one coyote we got but the bullet hole was just to big to do anything with. My buddy shot it with a 
22-250, 55 grain winchester blastic tip, and did a massive amount of pelt damage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We only got 1. We saw two but supposedly there were two others called in which hung up in a low spot and Papapete couldnt' see them on the downwind side. My uncle said he saw them from the road in the binocs. He had dropped us off so we didn't have to walk as far to a spot. It was deadly windy. But in the last week and a half Papapete and I have gotten 4 coyotes. Not a bad start to 2007!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> How do you get the most money for the least amount of work? Is it really worth going through all the work to flesh and stretch it, or are you better to just skin it and throw it in the freezer?
> :beer:


What are you? A high school freshman? Least amount of work? :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> What are you? A high school freshman? Least amount of work? :wink:


Stupid freshies... GO SOPHOMORES! Lol...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sell'em whole unless its a prime animal with little damage, then and ONLY THEN should you be greedy and want more money.  :wink:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Time is money....and I hate wasting money.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I am still w/ papapete! TIME IS MONEY and I have neither  I think the guy who said he only has a few and wants to make the most out of them should grow up, get a house, marry a hoe, and have a kid. Then he will see that being a mumbling, bumbling idiot that takes forever to skin a coyote for a few extra measly dollars is just plain stupid.
Just kidding dude, but still serious. I wouldn't do it. I guess I look at it the other way, if I only do five a year I will be slow (ie not good at it, not set up for it) and If I did fifty a year I would be very efficient and in return more productive. Just a hobby for me, any money is free money.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

sflem849 said:


> I think the guy who said he only has a few and wants to make the most out of them should grow up, get a house, marry a hoe, and have a kid. Then he will see that being a mumbling, bumbling idiot that takes forever to skin a coyote for a few extra measly dollars is just plain stupid.


Whether or not you are kidding, I really could give a rat's ***. I have a great career, good health insurance, a house, a wife, one kid and another on the way. I see nothing wrong with putting some time into something that I would like to continue doing for many years. One thing is for sure....I am in predator hunting for the long run. I will only get faster at doing furs. Learning is a good thing.

P.S. Leave your gansta talk at the door. We don't call women "hoes" here in ND. uke:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I sold 43 Coyotes back in Dec for 46.00 straight across the board. Had I not put them up I would have averaged about 25.00 to 30.00. Thats 16.00 to 21.00 more per Coyote.
43x46.00=1978.00
43x27.00=1161.00
______
817.00

Thats the extra from putting them up. Thats a new rifle for me for a little time. I have another 37 put up right now and hope to get another 40 by the 1st of March. That will be 2 more new Rifles or 2 real nice scopes. So dont tell me its not worth it. I will have a new 6mm284 built for next yr just on the skinning part. Maybe some of you guys should stay out of the Bar and you would have extra time to put your Furs up. All I can say is its worth it for me.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i trap also, but from the skinning, fleshing, and stretching i figure i got an extra $400-$500 this year... so DEFINATELY worth it... it is up to you if you want to take the time or not, but it definately pays. i have done it for years. in highschool i used to work at the local fur-house. i got paid for each animal skinned, so i got pretty good at it, as well as picked up speed. i also got a first hand look at the price differences between finished and green (just skinned) and in the round (unskinned). i figured that back then, (late 80's) i was getting almost $10 per **** because of selling finished. not as big a difference on **** now with the prices down, but there is still about 25% difference between green and finished.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I guess it is up to you and what you want out of your sport, I for one am a all or nothing kinda person.. I try to do everything that I can to get the whole experance out of it.. Lets face it if you where fishing would you just toss the days catch away because you dont want to clean a few fish?? But in this sport we cant catch and release so I for one would rather put in a little more time to get more out of the sport.. Unlike some we dont have a hugh amout of yotes so dont have to worry about having to skin and flesh 50 yotes a year... Thats the way I see it, may not be everyones way of looking at it.. It dont think its always about the money but the extra is nice.. :beer:

Good hunting and have fun!!! :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chuck W.

I agree with you there. I too am a all or nothing type and that is why I am going to start preparing my fur.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm slowly getting faster and faster at this point in time i'm making money but probaly in that $10 a hour range. However i do it more for the reason that i REALLY enjoy it! Putting up fur is a bit of an escape for me and i really take pride in making a coyote look as good as it possibly can. Putting up fur is just another aspect of the sport. IF you have buyer in town that will take every coyote on the round the night that you get home so that you don't have to store them at all then that might be the route to go but putting them up most certainly can pay off once you get it down to a bit of a science. There is nothing more pretty than a bunch of western ND and eastern MT coyotes on the hangers!


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

If you take a spray bottle and fill it half full of hot water and fill it up the rest of the way with Baby Oil and spray the Fur you make them look alot better. I do it the day I sell them and it payes a premium. Try it you will sure like the results. Do it with all your Furs. It sure shines up a **** and Mink to.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

"Hair Sheen" which is used in the taxidermy industry will do the same


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

by "putting them up" do you guys mean just skinning and putting them on a stretcher board, or do you tan them too? i'm not sure i really understand the fur preparation procedure. i thought i understood that you skin them, stretch them, and then tan the hide. is this correct? if so, what is all involved in tanning and what does that do? is that what makes the hide soft?

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

"Putting Up" refers to skinning the coyote, fleshing, stretching fur side in for an amount of time, then turning the hide fur side out and fluffing and preening the fur to look as good as possible. This leaves the fur dried and stiff. When this is done the fur is considered a raw product and it is how all fur is sold on the international fur market.

Tanning hides takes it a step further then this and gives you a soft flexible hide for hanging on the wall as a trophy. Fur however is not sold on the international market this way only sold for personal use as decoration.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> "Hair Sheen" which is used in the taxidermy industry will do the same


Yes Brad I know this but most Hunter dont know where a Taxidermy supply store is. This is something they may have right in your own house.

Brad
Maybe you want to explain how to Skin,Flesh and Dry a hide. The proper way to Sew up the holes. What kind of stitching you use and wash and dry them. And when the proper time is to turn the hide Fur side out.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been looking into that but it is going to take an extensive post to get it done right so i'm waiting until i have the time to sit down and get it done the way i want it.....RIGHT. I do think that it would be good for the site and am looking into it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Brad

could you explain fleshing? also, how long do you leave the fur on the stretcher? thanks

kase


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Instead of having Brad Explain everything for you guys, I would recommend purchasing a video for example "Skinning for Profit" Not everthing can be handed to some of you guys. A little research will go along ways.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks for the input, but this forum is supposed to be used to discuss topics such as this one.

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

this forum is for asking questions, why go buy a video when you could probably get a lot of your questions answered on here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Look out everyone the Mayville Boys are teaming up! :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha...fallguy have you and papa hit up any of the river bottoms around mayville and portland yet?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We have been trying some new places this year. I saw your avatar....what are you doing hunting coyotes in the summer?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

it was october......kase called them in


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

those were some late september yotes...prime bowhunting season and they were spooking the deer howling like hell during the last hours of shooting light. a few squalls on the PC-2 took care of both of them on one set :lol:

kase

P.S. i heard a rumor that you became a member of PETA now. is there any truth to that?


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

LeviM said:


> Instead of having Brad Explain everything for you guys, I would recommend purchasing a video for example "Skinning for Profit" Not everthing can be handed to some of you guys. A little research will go along ways.


Kase,

Your right, thats what this Forum is all about. You want the RIGHT answer when you ask them. This Forum seems awful clicky. Some People get real good answers and some people get snapped at for asking a question. Whats with that, isnt that what its all about asking questions?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kase said:


> fallguy
> 
> P.S. i heard a rumor that you became a member of PETA now. is there any truth to that?


I am always in support of ethically treating animals. According to MY ethics they need to be hunted to maintain their populations. So, yeah, I formed my own branch of the organization.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

lol...how do i apply for membership

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It will cost you as much beer and wings that I can consume in one night.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys i'm going to look into next week taking some notes while i'm putting up a fur and posting it but you gotta give me some time.

I would however recommend buying Blaine's video so that you can see it done he does a real good job of showing all the steps. This is kind of a tough subject to explain without showing it believe me i tried to learn by having people tell me too, but i will try after i put up another coyote. I just don't have time this week with the kids and the Kenmare tournament coming up.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Fallguy,
I will join after about your 5th or 6th straight night of new members. You will be so sick of wings and beer by then. I'll get in at a nice rate. :beer: :beer: uke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cheap bastard.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

How many of you guys would be interested in a hands on course in putting up fur by me and Jamie for a small fee. It would cover all the aspects it takes to get the most out of your fur where you could ask questions vs a video where you can't discuss why or what the instructor is actually doing. It would be held in GF.

Either post here or give me a PM if you would be interested if there is enough interest we will try to set a date!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Would this be a hands on course? Where you can work on a fur?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If we had the equipment (beams, knives, stretchers) for everyone which we should then yes and if you want to do a lot of "hands on work" it would be helpful to bring your own coyote


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah, i guess i'd be interested. bringing my own yote is the part i would struggle with ha

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

We would probalbly have a few coyotes around to work on if you absouletyl couldn't bring one


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that would be pretty sweet...I'll help Kase get some coyotes this weekend


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd do that......I also have two extra yotes if you would like to use them. They are in the round green.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Papapete. They are in the round (on the carcass) or green skinned but nothing else?

On the round= not touched simply drug in from the field

Green= skinned for ease of storage but nothing else done to them

It looks like we are getting some interest so i will see what i have to pay for the place to hold and we will go from there.

Brad


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok sorry,
I have three coyotes green. Skinned, folded and in the freezer.


----------

